# Those of us with pups about 4/5 months



## curt3007

How much do they weigh? George weighs 8.6kg but still looks skinny, wondered how he compares to others


----------



## tessybear

Dexter is 6 months, 8 kilos and also skinny.


----------



## Missgvus

Will pop into just 4 pets for a weigh in, Stanley is feeling rather heavy these days!


----------



## pixie

Hi Jayne,im going to get Pixie weighed next week but i think she is between 6-7kg and Buffy is around 5-6kg,both eat well,but are very skinny under their coats! Poodles are generally skinny arent they so i wouldnt worry,i think most cockapoo's are slender when wet.George seems a good weight too,how is he doing with his food? x


----------



## DONNA

Buddy was 10.5 kg last week and i wouldnt say he's skinny probably slim??because of his fur he looks like he has a chunky bum which is so cute ,he follows our family trait ha ha


----------



## colpa110

Betty was weighed at the vet this week at 5.5kgs.. 5 Months , 1 week old.
Looks quite fat - but it's all fur!!


----------



## DONNA

Prehaps we should measure their height as well so we have a better idea of size because Buddys quite tall for his age,hes asleep at the mo but i will do it when he wakes up.


----------



## Turi

Random question - do you all get your pups weighed at the vet? When we weigh our cats we stand on the scales ourselves, making a note of our weight. Then weigh ourselves with the cat and calculate the difference... 

Do you have to pay the vet each time they get weighed? 

Turi x


----------



## JulesB

My vets will weigh Betty for free any time i pop in, which is easy as i live 2 mins walk from the vet!

When my parents have Betty my mum weighs Betty by getting on the scales and then getting on with Betty too.

I always weighed Betty by putting her on the kitchen scales but that only worked as she was so little and has only recently just got over 5kg.


----------



## curt3007

pixie said:


> Hi Jayne,im going to get Pixie weighed next week but i think she is between 6-7kg and Buffy is around 5-6kg,both eat well,but are very skinny under their coats! Poodles are generally skinny arent they so i wouldnt worry,i think most cockapoo's are slender when wet.George seems a good weight too,how is he doing with his food? x


No am not worried about George's weight at all. Eating is a bit hit and miss but he's putting on the weight well, prefers to be hand fed, not too keen on his bowl or some reason. We get him weighed at either vets or pets at home


----------



## strof51

Rosie is 5 months old, 12 inch's tall at the shoulder and weighs 5kg.


----------



## michaelwatson54

Hi Everyone
We have Milo who is 19 weeks old and from JD's Ziggy/Lilly and last Thurs he was 9.2kgs. Alfie who is also JD's and from Ziggy/Lucy he's three days younger than Milo and he was 11.1kgs Weighed at the vets.
Milo








Alfie









Pictures taken 3 weeks ago


----------



## tinal38

Chip is just 16 weeks old and was 5.6 kg at the vet.

Our vet has us stand the pup on the scale and I have him in a sit with a treat to get his weight done. Its free for us too, they want us to weigh him monthly so we can monitor which dose of Heartworm medicine he'll get (it goes to 25 lbs and they're concerned he'll go over, but that's a while away).

Chip also seems very long and skinny, eats plenty, legs are growing like crazy!


----------



## tinal38

still have trouble editing occasionally!


----------



## Kirsty

Hi 

Cara was weighed this morning and is 7.9kgs 4 months and 7 days old.

Kxx


----------



## strof51

My two are light weights in this company.
Poppy is a touch under 10 kg and she is 2 years old.


----------



## DONNA

Buddy gets weighed at the vets or pet shop both are free


----------



## ali-s.j.

Izzy is almost 20 weeks, and weighs @5kg - we must go to the vets and hop on the scales (no charge for us either)


----------



## sharplesfamily

Luna was 7.4kg a few days ago (we weighed her ourselves using Turi's method) but is due at the vets on Thursday for a puppy check so I'll give you an update then...


----------



## Missgvus

Stanley is 5.8kg today. Do you think he seems a bit light compared to yours? Perhaps I need to up his portion size??


----------



## ali-s.j.

I doubt that Izzy weighs as much as that! How tall is he (or how many cans high!)
Lucy pups - Alfie, Luna, Buddy are all big pups


----------



## DONNA

Yea i think weight is all in relationship to their height as well so im sure your puppy is alot smaller in height then mine.


----------



## S.Claire

Turi said:


> Random question - do you all get your pups weighed at the vet? When we weigh our cats we stand on the scales ourselves, making a note of our weight. Then weigh ourselves with the cat and calculate the difference...
> 
> Do you have to pay the vet each time they get weighed?
> 
> Turi x


My vets will weigh Nacho for free. They actually request it when I pick up his worming tablet - which I will possibly do today. I'll let you all know. He definitely feels heavier now when he decides to sit on my head when I'm lying on the sofa!


----------



## Mogdog

Bess is 19 weeks and weighs roughly 6.5kg. She eats really well but is skinny ... she's very active and growing fast. I expect she'll start to fill out a little once she's stopped growing.

I can weigh her at the vet anytime free of charge ... she will sit for a treat on the scales.


----------



## S.Claire

Missgvus said:


> Stanley is 5.8kg today. Do you think he seems a bit light compared to yours? Perhaps I need to up his portion size??


Just got back from the vets and Nacho is 5 months old and weighs 5.3kg and is 13.5 inches tall - quite hard to measure when his fur is standing on end so maybe a more accurate version will be when he is wet. However, the vet checked him out and said by feeling him underneath his fluff, he seems pretty healthy and just right.

I've got a little one it seems even though he eats like a horse!


----------



## M&M's mummy

Your cockapoos all sound fine 

Just to show a comparison with an adult cockapoo:

Monty is 4 and 16" and his weight the last few months has settled around 10.4 kg.

Prior to this it fluctuated between 10.4 and 11kg.

He did go over 12 kg once but I cut back on his treats!!! the little fatty  but he is a nice weight now.


----------



## DONNA

Buddy is 17" high


----------



## ali-s.j.

donna said:


> buddy is 17" high


wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DONNA

I know ,but he's still so cute !!! He's probably the size of many adult poo's

Mick what height is Alfie??


----------



## michaelwatson54

DONNA said:


> I know ,but he's still so cute !!! He's probably the size of many adult poo's
> 
> Mick what height is Alfie??


Don't know he wont stand still and every time I just about get it Milo butt's in but around 13/14 is my best guess and looking at him he's not as tall as JD's Buzz and he's 15"


----------



## DONNA

Ummmmm maybe im not doing it right then because i thought Alfie and Buddy were more or less the same ,must say Buddy was moving alot also,but i wouldnt say he was less then 15" .


----------



## michaelwatson54

DONNA said:


> Ummmmm maybe im not doing it right then because i thought Alfie and Buddy were more or less the same ,must say Buddy was moving alot also,but i wouldnt say he was less then 15" .


Hi Donna
Just enlisted the help of my son and we've remeasured and your are about right from the paw to shoulder Alfie is 17" you just get so use to seeing them you don't realise just how big they have got I have to say I love it for me the bigger the better


----------



## ali-s.j.

At 20 weeks Izzy is 5.4kg and about 12" tall


----------



## curt3007

ali-s.j. said:


> At 20 weeks Izzy is 5.4kg and about 12" tall


gosh George is a porker at 8.6kg then, just going to try and measure him


----------



## curt3007

George is approx 14/15 inches


----------



## Hfd

Billy is nearly 14 weeks so a bit younger, he is about 10.5" tall and weighs 3.85kg - we also have him weighed for free at the vets. He also has a chunky wiggly bum!
x


----------



## Fifi

Wow, been great reading this thread, I was worried about Gaia as she is soooo hungry, but she weighs 5kg at 10 weeks, so a bit of a porker  Must be careful as I'm a Cambridge Weight Plan consultant


----------



## Mags

*Maisies weight and height*

Maisie at 22 weeks is weighing in at just over 10kg and 14.5kg high.


----------



## Mags

Oops - Maisie is 14.5 INCHES high, not kg!!


----------



## S.Claire

Mags said:


> Oops - Maisie is 14.5 INCHES high, not kg!!


Haha! I was like wow! That's one well fed pup!


----------



## EG1

Had Rupert weighed at the vets the other day and was surprised he was only 5.6kg at 6 months, so compared to lots of poos on here he's clearly a bit of a lightweight! Has a massive appetite though and eats everything he can lay his paws on. Not sure how tall he is as he's scared of the tape measure. Probably not much more than 13 inches, allowing for bouffant hair-do.


----------



## S.Claire

EG1 said:


> Had Rupert weighed at the vets the other day and was surprised he was only 5.6kg at 6 months, so compared to lots of poos on here he's clearly a bit of a lightweight! Has a massive appetite though and eats everything he can lay his paws on. Not sure how tall he is as he's scared of the tape measure. Probably not much more than 13 inches, allowing for bouffant hair-do.


 Rupert and Nacho are quite similar in height and weight as well as having a massive appetite! Nacho is 5 and half months now and he is 5.6kg and roughly 12/13 inches tall. Perfect cuddling size!!


----------



## EG1

Yeah, ideal size - though surprising how he can take up most of the sofa when he stretches out! I think he's going to be lean and athletic, though I suspect his ambition is to be huge and fat! Is Nacho smaller because he's an American mix? x


----------



## Lozza

Boston is 12 weeks old and weighs 4.8kg. He feels skinny to me though because I can feel his backbone and hips too clearly but he has been unwell and on a restricted diet for the last 3-4 days. We will be fattening him up more over the next week to help compensate for his illness. I think he is going to be another chunky monkey from JD!


----------



## ali-s.j.

Izzy is similar size to Rupert and Nacho, working cocker not american, petite pups


----------



## EG1

Considering the amount of time Rupert spends sitting on Alfie's head it's just as well he's a petite pup and not a chunky monkey!


----------



## S.Claire

EG1 said:


> Yeah, ideal size - though surprising how he can take up most of the sofa when he stretches out! I think he's going to be lean and athletic, though I suspect his ambition is to be huge and fat! Is Nacho smaller because he's an American mix? x


Hah this is very true. He is very long. Nope Nacho is a mix between an English cocker mum and a miniature poodle dad although his dad was fairly small - probably about Nacho's size now. Yep Nacho definitely has aspirations of being a fatty!


----------



## pops

Took Tilly to the vets the other day and she weighed 6.2 kg. But she looks so skinny when she is wet. She turned 5 months yesterday!!


----------

